# what a waste...



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry if this bothers anyone, but here is an example of the quality fish a paylake destroys... these were all killed in transportation to a paylake when the air gauges were incorrect... we were fortunate enough to know the owner well enough to not exactly let them go to waste, but there were fish in there close to if not exceeding 80lbs


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

OMG! that is horrible! bet you had one heck of a fish fry though .


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

If people didn't fish at paylakes stuff like that wouldn't happen, but loosers that can't find wild fish will always be around.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Ohio government really should regulate those pay lakes better. A shame to see those cats go to waste. No real fisherman would waste there time at one of those places.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am not trying to start an argument here but maybe I need a better understanding of the pay lake situation. I do not think that that the owners of pay lake(s) killed those catfish. Flathead King 06 stated that the air gauges were set wrong. I would say the blame would be on the Fish Farmer who transported them to the lake. Ohio stocks lakes every year. I never fished a pay lake myself, but is there a difference between fishing a stocked state lake or a someones stocked private pond? The only difference I see is one you pay and the others are free. Please don't crucify me, just educate me better on this subject.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good questions Toxic. 

I don't think many people are against farm raised/stocked pay lakes, even the hard core catters. What we do have a problem with are the paylakes that ravage our river systems of these cats and even worse the illegal practice of the pay lake owners buying trophy cats from private individuals, which is illegal. The Ohio DNR set up a large sting operation a few years back and caught several paylakes doing this. I have no problems w/ folks going to a paylake that stocks farm raised fish, in fact if there was a place around me that stocked only farm raised fish I would maybe take my son there during times that the local rivers were flooded and such.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

H2O Mellon, thanks. I was not aware of of that situation. Now I have a better understanding of were everyone was coming from. That is a shame that people have to poach fish. But I am glad to hear ODOW is on top of that.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I have heard of paylakes that were stocked so full that fish would be floating around on the top dead because there were so many. I also heard the they would scoop up the dead fish and just throw them over the bank. There are way to many cases of paylakes being over stocked therefore killing the fish. I don't have a problem with paylakes that aren't over stocked but you won't see me fishing one. I like the challenge of trying to catch one from it's natural habitat!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah me too  paylakes are like fishing in a fish bowl  not that ive ever fished in a fish bowl  id much rather fish the Tusc River  and catch 15-20 lb fish then to go to a paylake and catch their tame fish !!!! ive seen video of them feeding cats in these paylakes, they throw in floating pellets and the water literally turns black from all of the fish eating the food pellets !!! those fish are like "PETS" to the owner of these pay ponds !!! how can you brag about catching a fish from one of these ponds when you are pretty much guaranteed to catch them ?? NO CHALLENGE !!!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a problem with catching trophies from the ohio river, putting it into a mud hole, it gets caught about 5 times and dies. I love the paylakers with there pictures of there trophies, I once got into an arguement on another site with a guy arguing how hard it is to catch a trophy at a paylake. You can't cure or talk to an idiot.


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 2, 2007)

Pay lakes are full of dudes with mulletts, 16 ft fishing rods and running hook sets. They need to stop taking cats from state waters. They should be allowed to only stock from fish farms.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Boss Hogg said:


> Pay lakes are full of dudes with mulletts, 16 ft fishing rods and running hook sets.


Oh, I see that you've met OGF's very own Flathunter. I hear he is a regualr at those kind of places.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

keep it up bryan,and you be carrying all his gear through the woods again


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Oh, I see that you've met OGF's very own Flathunter. I hear he is a regualr at those kind of places.


LMAO! thanks dude, now i have coffee all over my computer screen


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like another load headed for Beaver Lake hugh? Hate to see that many trophy fish ruined like that. I've seen some nasty fish released from Beaver into Old Snyder Park & Buck Creek. I used to fish the dried up pond across the drive from Beaver; used to be great fishing for bass and cats. Many people released cats from Beaver into it. Now it's dried up.

Boss Hogg - I'm getting the big boat out Sunday and doing the spring cleanup, new battery, etc. If things go well I might run out to CJ for a test run and some fishing. I got the small boat out last week and it is ready to hit the water also - makes a great shad catcher on Clark too (although I might get some looks with the trout being in there right now ). Call me Sunday afternoon on my cell if you're interested in tagging along.

Lance


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow it totally amazes me to read how people "think" paylakes are ran. If I was going to degrade something so badly I would have to do a little research on the subject first. Instead of just listening to the stories. Heck I've been told many times that there is catfish as big as cars below every dam around. I sure don't believe that one. Why on earth would a owner feed the fish? How in the heck are the going to make money on fish that don't bite? Also why would they spend their profits on overstocking the lake? Dead fish floating on top sure ain't gonna make them a dime. All these pics of paylake fish being posted sure makes me think that someone that is so against it sure spent some time at one.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this post is nuts lol, i've fished paylakes for years, thats right sue me big boys.... thump your chests mr. i catch wild fish... lol Most paylakes I've ever been to were run very well and were stocked with farm raised fish, the big fish I assume came from the river systems. Which I do see as a problem, I don't like the idea of big hoop nets being used for this person. The states should do something about this, not forum members downing other people's ways of life or ways of making a living. I saw where one guy was laughing at someone for saying its hard to catch a trophy cat in a paylake. Ummmmmm I have fished paylakes 30-40 times a year the last 10 years, and I can assure you there is nothing easy about it. Biggest cat I've caught was a 37# flathead. I have seen a maybe a handfull of cats in the 45-60# range caught, and thats in 10 years fishing often times twice a week from april to october. 

Paylakes provide an excellent place for kids to get involved in fishing, there often in places where people can't get easy access to good rivers. I am just now realizing I'm pretty lucky to have the Greenup dam only 30 minutes from my house, I will be going there a lot I hope. The whole river deal is new to me, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

jason454ci said:


> Wow it totally amazes me to read how people "think" paylakes are ran. If I was going to degrade something so badly I would have to do a little research on the subject first. Instead of just listening to the stories. Heck I've been told many times that there is catfish as big as cars below every dam around. I sure don't believe that one. Why on earth would a owner feed the fish? How in the heck are the going to make money on fish that don't bite? Also why would they spend their profits on overstocking the lake? Dead fish floating on top sure ain't gonna make them a dime. All these pics of paylake fish being posted sure makes me think that someone that is so against it sure spent some time at one.


Jason, 
PM sent w/ some of the info, hope this helps.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> this post is nuts lol, i've fished paylakes for years, thats right sue me big boys.... thump your chests mr. i catch wild fish... lol Most paylakes I've ever been to were run very well and were stocked with farm raised fish, the big fish I assume came from the river systems.


(Misfit, You'll be proud of me!) 

I've learened alot since early 1999 when I 1st joined GFO. The paylake topic has been beat to death, so my reply will be this: 

It's spring :T attempts aren't going to work this time of year!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL bryan.i am


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I actually enjoy putting down other peoples way of life. Most are stupid. Anyway, I don't care where anyone fishes, I just see a difference in fishing a river and a small paylake stocked with fish. The whole point is to make it easier. As for kids, there lazy enough as it is, they can go out and find the fish like I did as a kid. Hey Kyfisherman1, relax, it's just fishing i really don't care either way. Something for you to think about though, if fishing a paylake is so hard, and you have to pay for it why don't you go fish some public lake or stream for free?
I'll summarize my position, catching an old fish out of the river, putting it into a much smaller area to be caught a few times and die kinda sucks.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

FISHNASTY said:


> I actually enjoy putting down other peoples way of life. Most are stupid. Anyway, I don't care where anyone fishes, I just see a difference in fishing a river and a small paylake stocked with fish. The whole point is to make it easier. As for kids, there lazy enough as it is, they can go out and find the fish like I did as a kid. Hey Kyfisherman1, relax, it's just fishing i really don't care either way. Something for you to think about though, if fishing a paylake is so hard, and you have to pay for it why don't you go fish some public lake or stream for free?
> I'll summarize my position, catching an old fish out of the river, putting it into a much smaller area to be caught a few times and die kinda sucks.


I agree with ^^^. Somewhat? I have fished at paylakes before, even a tournament, but after becoming more conscious to where they get their fish from, how the fish are treated, ect. (there are more, but you get the point!). I have come to realize that I am a fisherman, and will hunt for my fish! I have heard stories of paylakes that will pay fisherman to take fish from natural lakes and rivers! Not only that, you could make some decent money doing it? Not my idea of a sane approach to anything. This is just my 2 cents coming from someone who has fished both worlds and chose the better side! I usually just read the posts on here about pay lakes, but this time just decided to let go! I apologize for the long post! Fish ON!


----------

